# My Trio Of Omegas



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi All,

I've developed a very keen interest in early quartz and humming Omegas. No I don't mean they smell 

So far, I have these three:

My Electroquartz, which I have just fitted a new mineral glass and gasket to.










My Megaquartz, which arrived this morning. Thanks Gary 










My Megasonic, on which I've just re-lumed the hands.










Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice trio Ian. Great watches, aren't they? 

Problem is, once you get hooked you realise just how many variations of quartz/hummer Omega produced in the 70's :huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad your enjoying the MQ And MS Ian, they're both beautiful watches. I love those EQ's, one sold on the bay a week ago for a pittance but I had no money as I'd bought the MQ 2.4Mhz off Keith, sods law really.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I completely forgot to ask before but is the bracelet on the MQ long enough for you?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Glad your enjoying the MQ And MS Ian, they're both beautiful watches. I love those EQ's, one sold on the bay a week ago for a pittance but I had no money as I'd bought the MQ 2.4Mhz off Keith, sods law really.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Just about Gary,thanks.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

seiko6139 said:


> Just about Gary,thanks.


I haven't got any spare links unfortunately but it might be worth dropping Keith a PM, he might have a spare one.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.

BTW where did you get the gasket and crystal from?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Very nice.
> 
> BTW where did you get the gasket and crystal from?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice trio Ian, and looking good for your fettling :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a nice little hoard you're building there Ian. All lovely... the Electroquartz in particular for me I think. Good work!

S.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Love the round cased Megasonic Ian....I have the square one...but prefer yours.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Improved the appearance of my Megaquartz today.*

Re-lumed the hands, fitted a new crystal and a new crown. Both are genuine Omega parts.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

seiko6139 said:


> *Improved the appearance of my Megaquartz today.*
> 
> Re-lumed the hands, fitted a new crystal and a new crown. Both are genuine Omega parts.


Captures all my Omega favourites, lovely condition too!


----------

